# Silly yellow oil dipstick



## Dave C (Jan 26, 2015)

Is there a replacement for that stupid yellow plastic oil level dipstick that Ariens uses? Old eyes can't see clean oil against that nonsense.


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

Touch the dipstick against a paper towel and you'll see the oil level.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Dave, I've had the same experience and fussed about it a year or two ago. Once the oil gets a few hours on it and begins to dis-color, it'll be much easier to see it against the yellow, glossy background.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Dave C said:


> Is there a replacement for that stupid yellow plastic oil level dipstick that Ariens uses? Old eyes can't see clean oil against that nonsense.


I expect you are talking about the short dipstick that threads into the engine block rather than the tube mounted dipstick?

An option is not to use the dipstick, but add oil until it just starts to drip over the lower edge of the threaded dipstick hole. The engine oil is then up to the max height according to the manual. The min oil level is where the oil is at the bottom of the threaded portion. So if the oil level is showing in the threaded opening where the dipstick goes then the level is good. If you cannot see the oil then you are low on oil and need to add some.

Good luck.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I haven't tried it but what about taking a wire brush and scrubbing the dipstick to try and kill the gloss and make it more of a matte finish ??


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

you can drill a few holes through the dipstick


----------



## pfn (Dec 24, 2010)

43128 said:


> you can drill a few holes through the dipstick


Good idea! Thanks.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I have that on two of my new engine's as well. I was thinking of just using a black marker (Sharpie, etc.) to blacken the stick portion, but have not gotten around to it. As Town has mentioned, just starting to come out would be full, and if you can not see it on the thread area, then add some. A small funnel is a must, as most everyone is already aware.

BTW, it is always good to have such clean oil ....


----------

